# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Ποιος έχει το awmn-12514-bbsearch ?

## sv1bds

Ο 12514 δεν είναι πάντως. Εχω συνδεθεί πάνω του , τον ακούω μια χαρα και θα ήθελα να το βγάλουμε.
Αλλά έλα που δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι ! 
Μάλλον είναι κάποιος που είχε συνδεθει στον 12514 και άφησε το SSID το παλιό.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## gvaf

Ακόμα τον ψάχνεις ρε George ?

----------


## papako

τον πιάνω και εγώ

----------


## sw1nqi

Εγώ σίγουρα δεν είμαι ξανά είδα τα link μου και κανένα δεν έχει αυτό το ssid πια... Κοίταξα τα email μου όμως και βρήκα κάποια παιδιά που στο παρελθόν είχαμε κάνει προσπάθεια να βγάλουμε λινκ και δυστυχώς δεν το κατάφερα με οπότε αν θες ρώτησε μήπως είναι κάποιος από αυτούς αν και μάλλον τσάμπα θα τούς ενοχλήσεις! Λοιπόν: tosku 2895, carlos32 12907 (μου φαίνεται ότι ίσος είναι αυτός που ψάχνεις), karsudan 9091 και mernion-2 827. Καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## sw1nqi

Παιδιά αν κάποιος είχε προσπαθήσει να βγάλει λινκ με εμένα ας κοιτάξει μήπως έχει ξεχάσει το ssid μου γιατί σήμερα μου έστειλαν και άλλο σχετικό μήνυμα... Όχι τίποτα άλλο είναι κρίμα να χάνονται ευκαιρίες για λινκ!  ::

----------


## neosforos

Σχετικα με το περιβοητο bbsearch .. το ειδα και γω σημερα απο τον κομβο #14583 εδω Ζωγραφου και στο ασχετο το ακουω με -70 .. !!! 

Τελικα μαλλον ειναι καποιο απο τα λινκ του Carlos32 ..ισως αυτο που εχει με τον Σπυριδωνα #9175 και ειναι ανενεργο ... Ειναι διπλα μου ο Σπυριδωνας κομβος και μαλλον γιαυτο ακουω τοσο καλα το ΑΡ του καρλος32.. 

Θα στειλω να δω τι γινεται..

----------


## sv1bds

Εχει πάντως ΜΤ 3.10 και δεν έχει account awmn.
Οσοι έχουν 3.10 είναι υποψήφιοι !!

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Danimoth

1) Τον πιάνω από το MerNion-2 #827 με -60. 
2) ο carlos32 έχει MT 3.10 από ότι βλέπω στο λινκ του με τον #827. (by the way απέχουν ~150m)

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πια πρόσβαση να κοιτάξω, αλλά σχεδόν σίγουρα ο carlos32 είναι.

----------


## sv1bds

Βρέθηκε.
Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν !!!

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------

